# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Βοηθεια παρακαλω...

## kostas91

Καλησπερα σε ολους...
Ειμε φοιτητης στο ΑΤΕΙ Θεσσαλονικης στο τμημα Ηλεκτρονικης..
Αποφοιτος ΕΠΑΛ Ηλεκτρονικης
Εχω να ρωτησω κατι...
Μου λει μια καθθηγητρια να λυσω ενα κυκλωμα με το νομο του ομ.. :Angry: 
μονο που η ασκηση αναγραφει τις τιμες Vπηγης R1 R2 (R3 R4 παραληλα) :Tongue2: 
τι να κανω..αυριο πρεπει και να το παραδωσω!! :Lol: 
Ευχαριστω εκ τον πρετερων!!

----------


## 167vasgio

καλησπέρα Κώστα.,σχέδιο παίζει??

----------


## kostas91

παιζει ..θελετε να ανεβασω?

----------


## 167vasgio

.... :Wink:

----------


## kostas91

οριστε...

----------


## kostas91

οοππςς εινε λιγο μεγαλη...

----------


## Thansavv

Κώστα σ΄αρέσει η σχολή που είσαι? Τα ηλεκτρονικά?

----------


## KOKAR

ας μην πω τίποτα.........

----------


## kostas91

γιατι το λετε αυτο?

----------


## 167vasgio

ωραία.,..μια χαρά είσαι..
κάνε όλες τις αντιστάσεις μια.,.Roλ και απο τον νόμο του ohm βρίσκεις το Ιολ .,. R1,R2 ;έχουν το ίδιο ρεύμα (Ιολ ).,., αρα ...νόμο του ohm και έχεις τις τάσεις τους. R3,R4  είναι διαιρέτης ρευματος.,.και για αυτά υπάρχει τύπος.,ηλεκτροτεχνία 1 βιβλίο χατζαρακη κεφάλαιο 2 είναι σελ. δεν θυμάμαι.,οπότε έχεις και τα ρεύματα αυτών των δύο άρα με νόμο του ohm  βρίσκεις και τις τάσεις τους .,όσο για τις ισχύς.,.αφου έχεις V και Ι είναι ένας πολλαπλασιασμος.,.

αν θές πές μου τι εξάμηνο είσαι και σε ποιό μάθημα σου το ζήτησαν?

good luck

----------


## kostas91

φυσικα και μαρεσει...πρωτη επιλογη τα ειχα..

----------


## 167vasgio

τώρα μπήκες??

----------


## kostas91

πρωτο εξαμινο..μαθημα ηλεκτρονικη φυσικη 1 εργαστηριο!

----------


## kostas91

ναι τωρα μπηκα!!

----------


## tzitzikas

R3//R4=R3xR4/(R3+R4)=687,5Ω
Ιολ= 10v/(R1+R2+687,5Ω)=10/4887,5=0,002A
V1=ΙολxR1=3V
V2=ΙολxR2=5,4V
V3=V4=Ιολx687,5Ω=1,375V
I3=1,375V/R3=0,000625A
I4=1,375V/R4=0,001375A

ανοιξε και κανα βιβλιο........ :Hammer:  :Head: 

και κανε και καμια επαληθευση ειναι δυσκολη η ωρα...


α...για ισχυ θα κανεις , τωρα το ειδα: ισχυς που καταναλωνει μια αντισταση = Ιπου διαρρεει την αντισταση (στο τετραγωνο) Χ Ω αντιστασης. [watt]

----------


## kostas91

ευχαριστω πολυ βασιλη

----------


## kostas91

λολ εσυ με ελυσες τιν ασκηση!!
ευχαριστω!!
 :Hammer:  :Lol:

----------


## kostas91

δε φανταζεσε μωλις εφυγε ενα βαρος απο πανω μου!!

----------


## 167vasgio

τίποτα.,.σε μυρίστικα ότι είσαι απο τα παιδία που μπήκαν τώρα.,.(αλλίως θα σε έκραζα λίγο :Tongue2: )μην σκάς .,. απλά ξεζούμησε τα βιβλία ..


btw .,. στα επάλ δεν τα κάνετε αυτά?

----------


## kostas91

> ας μην πω τίποτα.........



γιατι το ειπες αυτο??

----------


## Thansavv

Α ρε τυχερέ Κώστα.   ....η τύχη σου δουλεύει ... :Smile:

----------


## tzitzikas

με αυτα δυσκολευεσαι?......αλλαξε σχολη φιλος, οσο προλαβαινεις...... 
στο λυκειο εμαθες τιποτα?????? :W00t:

----------


## kostas91

μπα στα επαλ σορρυ για την εκφραση..ηταν ενα μεγαλο {μπουρδελο}
δεν υπαρχει παιδεια εδω φιλε..το καταλαβα..να φανταστητε τι γινοταν στην ταξη..
μονο μαθημα δεν λεγοταν..μεχρι καπνογονα πετουσαν..ασε!! και λοιπαμε για αυτην την κατασταση.
στουρνος μπαινεις ..στουρνο σε βγαζουν..βασικα εγω το μονο προβλημα μου εινε στα μαθηματικα..τα οπιοα πρεπει να παρω υποψην μου σοβαρα ..γιατι δεν θα βγω απο την σχολη ετσι απλα..

----------


## kostas91

βασικα βαριομουνα να την κανω... :Biggrin:

----------


## tzitzikas

> μπα στα επαλ σορρυ για την εκφραση..ηταν ενα μεγαλο {μπουρδελο}
> δεν υπαρχει παιδεια εδω φιλε..το καταλαβα..να φανταστητε τι γινοταν στην ταξη..
> μονο μαθημα δεν λεγοταν..μεχρι καπνογονα πετουσαν..ασε!! και λοιπαμε για αυτην την κατασταση.
> στουρνος μπαινεις ..στουρνο σε βγαζουν..βασικα εγω το μονο προβλημα μου εινε στα μαθηματικα..τα οπιοα πρεπει να παρω υποψην μου σοβαρα ..γιατι δεν θα βγω απο την σχολη ετσι απλα..



ε τοτε φιλε δεν αξιζες να μπεις.... απορω πως ζητανε τα τει αναβαθμιση στα επαγγελματικα δικαιωματα , αν εχουν τετοιους φοιτητες. ελεοςςςςςς   :Brick wall:

----------


## 167vasgio

> ε τοτε φιλε δεν αξιζες να μπεις.... απορω πως ζητανε τα τει αναβαθμιση στα επαγγελματικα δικαιωματα , αν εχουν τετοιους φοιτητες. ελεοςςςςςς



επειδή έχουν και απο τούς άλλους

----------


## kostas91

φιλε εγω ειμε εξερεση..οι αλλοι ξερουν μαθηματικα..απλα εγω το εχασα απο την δευτερα λυκεου τα μαθηματικα

----------


## kostas91

ποιοι ειναι οι αλλοι??

----------


## 167vasgio

> βασικα βαριομουνα να την κανω...



είσαι απαράδεκτος τουλάχιστον.,.αλλά dont worry σε 1-2 χρόνια θα την δείς την γλύκα

----------


## tzitzikas

> επειδή έχουν και απο τούς άλλους



ε τερμα, με τα επαλ. αν δεν μπορει να λυσει το νομο του ohm να μη βγαλει ουτε το επαλ για μενα. γυμνασιο και πολυ ειναι. δε χρειαζεται ολοι στην ελλαδα να σπουδασουν. ειναι τραγικο αυτο με τα επαλ, ενω ειναι πανασχετοι τους βαζουν βαθμους για να περασουν τει, και βγαζουν απολυτηριο με 19 και εγω π΄χ ειχα απολυτηριο 16,5....

----------


## dbsjro

> βασικα βαριομουνα να την κανω...



Eλπιζω να μην εννοουσες την ασκηση
Γιατι τα παιδια σπαταλησαν χρονο για να στη λυσουν και να βοηθησουν οχι
οποιος βαριεται να βαζει ασκησεις...

----------


## 167vasgio

> ε τερμα, με τα επαλ. αν δεν μπορει να λυσει το νομο του ohm να μη βγαλει ουτε το επαλ για μενα. γυμνασιο και πολυ ειναι. δε χρειαζεται ολοι στην ελλαδα να σπουδασουν. ειναι τραγικο αυτο με τα επαλ, ενω ειναι πανασχετοι τους βαζουν βαθμους για να περασουν τει, και βγαζουν απολυτηριο με 19 και εγω π΄χ ειχα απολυτηριο 16,5....



 :Smile:  Παναγιώτη!!! καταφέραμε να συμφωνήσουμε !!! (αστειεύομαι!!!)

----------


## kostas91

αν θελετε να ξερετε..εγραψα αρκετα καλα στα εργαστηριακα μαθηματα στις πανελληνιες..
εποικινωνιες εγραωψα 133 απο τα 200
ψηφιακα ηλεκτρονικα 166 απο τα 200

----------


## tzitzikas

> Παναγιώτη!!! καταφέραμε να συμφωνήσουμε !!! (αστειεύομαι!!!)



δεν συμφωνεις?

----------


## 167vasgio

> δεν συμφωνεις?



απόλυτα!!για αυτό το επεσήμανα.,.ώς αστείο απο "το άλλο θέμα" :Wink:

----------


## tzitzikas

> αν θελετε να ξερετε..εγραψα αρκετα καλα στα εργαστηριακα μαθηματα στις πανελληνιες..
> εποικινωνιες εγραωψα 133 απο τα 200
> ψηφιακα ηλεκτρονικα 166 απο τα 200



klain main on the line. εδω δεν ξερεις το νομο του Ω. τεσπα μυαλο δε βαζεις... :Tongue2:

----------


## kostas91

οχι ρε φυλε..απλα με μπερδεψε το ξανθο στο μαθημα..ελεος..τοσο νεα καθηγητρια!!

----------


## 167vasgio

> αν θελετε να ξερετε..εγραψα αρκετα καλα στα εργαστηριακα μαθηματα στις πανελληνιες..
> εποικινωνιες εγραωψα 133 απο τα 200
> ψηφιακα ηλεκτρονικα 166 απο τα 200



και εγώ στις πανελλήνιες έγραψα 20 στην βιολογία.,.όποιος προτίθετε κάνω δωρεάν χειρουργία.,.

σοβάρα.,.μέχρι το " βασικα βαριομουνα να την κανω.." μια χαρα το πήγαινες

----------


## kostas91

σε μενα αναφερεσε?

----------


## briko

> οχι ρε φυλε..απλα με μπερδεψε το ξανθο στο μαθημα..ελεος..τοσο νεα καθηγητρια!!



απ'αυτο μόνον καλύτερα πήγαινε σε καμιά σχολή κομμωτικής έχει πιστεύω καλύτερα ξανθά εκεί

----------


## kostas91

:Tongue2: ..σε 4 χρονια θα σας βαλω εδω σε αυτο το ποστ αν υπαρχει μια φωτο απο το πτυχειο ..γιατι μου την ειπατε τωρα...

----------


## tzitzikas

> ..σε 4 χρονια θα σας βαλω εδω σε αυτο το ποστ αν υπαρχει μια φωτο απο το πτυχειο ..γιατι μου την ειπατε τωρα...



αν παρεις εσυ σε 4 χρονια πτυχιο...θα καψω το δικο μου..παρουσια του φορουμ..

----------


## kostas91

δεινες λογο σοβαρα...??
αντρας εισαι...!!!
προσεχε...μην λες πραγματα που δεν προκειτε να κανεις..
εγω θα το παρω το πτυχειο..

----------


## 167vasgio

6 κουβέντες θα σε πω

-ηλεκτρονικά 3
-σαε
-ισχύος
-ηλεκτρονικές μετρήσεις
-μμε2
-ψες

κλπ κλπ

----------


## lordi

> ..σε 4 χρονια θα σας βαλω εδω σε αυτο το ποστ αν υπαρχει μια φωτο απο το πτυχειο ..γιατι μου την ειπατε τωρα...



αν υπάρχει το post ή το *πτηχύω*??! :Tongue2:

----------


## kostas91

> αν υπάρχει το post ή το πτηχύω??!



το ποστ...γιατι το πτυχιο θα το εχω στα χερια μου..σε 4 ..αντε ρε το πολυ 5

----------


## kostas91

> 6 κουβέντες θα σε πω
> 
> -ηλεκτρονικά 3
> -σαε
> -ισχύος
> -ηλεκτρονικές μετρήσεις
> -μμε2
> -ψες
> 
> κλπ κλπ



.....και??

----------


## 167vasgio

> .....και??



καληνύχτα.,. :Cool:

----------


## lordi

Είδες?!! Στην λέμε εδώ και σου δίνουμε κίνητρο να ασχοληθείς πιο πολύ με την σχολή! :Wink: ! Άντε καλή αρχή! Αλλά αυτό που έκανες με την άσκηση ήταν ομολογουμένως λάθος!!

edit: πατάω να απαντήσω και μέχρι να γράψω έχουν γίνει 3 post από πάνω μου!!!

----------


## kostas91

> καληνύχτα.,.



οχι ρωταω απλα γιατι τα ανεφερες..??

----------


## kostas91

> Είδες?!! Στην λέμε εδώ και σου δίνουμε κίνητρο να ασχοληθείς πιο πολύ με την σχολή!! Άντε καλή αρχή! Αλλά αυτό που έκανες με την άσκηση ήταν ομολογουμένως λάθος!!
> 
> edit: πατάω να απαντήσω και μέχρι να γράψω έχουν γίνει 3 post από πάνω μου!!!



ναι ευχαριστω για το κινητρο..!!  :Smile:

----------


## kostas91

> ε τερμα, με τα επαλ. αν δεν μπορει να λυσει το νομο του ohm να μη βγαλει ουτε το επαλ για μενα. γυμνασιο και πολυ ειναι. δε χρειαζεται ολοι στην ελλαδα να σπουδασουν. ειναι τραγικο αυτο με τα επαλ, ενω ειναι πανασχετοι τους βαζουν βαθμους για να περασουν τει, και βγαζουν απολυτηριο με 19 και εγω π΄χ ειχα απολυτηριο 16,5....



σε αυτο κανεις μεγαλο λαθος..αν δεν διαβασεις δεν θα περασεις..στις πανελληνιες δεν παιζει ρολο ο βαθμος του απολητιριου!!
Καλο βραδυ και ευχαριστω πολλυ!!

----------


## KOKAR

το θέμα δεν είναι να πας μια άσκηση λυμένη στην "ξανθιά".....
το θέμα είναι αν κατάλαβες πως λύθηκε αυτη η "μαμιμενι" ασκηση !!! :Wink:

----------


## ftspap

συμφωνω φιλε kokar απλα ο φιλος ηθελε να του την λυσουν διοτι βαρεθηκε...εκει εχουμε φτασει...οσο το οτι ειναι απο επαλ δεν λεει κατι κι εγω τεε τελειωσα πριν μπω στην σχολη αλλα εναν νομο του ωμ τον ελυνα...φτανει πια με αυτη την δικαιολογια.... :Angry:

----------


## lastid

Κώστα, για να δούμε τώρα αν έμαθες να ψαρεύεις...
Αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορείς να βρεις τί ισοδύναμη αντίσταση έχει?
Αν το βρεις σωστά, θα έχεις ακόμη μία απάντηση δώρο  :Wink: 
Αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις, πες μας πού κολλάς να σε ξεκολλήσουμε.

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα, για να δούμε τώρα αν έμαθες να ψαρεύεις...
> Αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορείς να βρεις τί ισοδύναμη αντίσταση έχει?
> Αν το βρεις σωστά, θα έχεις ακόμη μία απάντηση δώρο 
> Αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις, πες μας πού κολλάς να σε ξεκολλήσουμε.



+1000 !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jooe008

> ..σε 4 χρονια θα σας βαλω εδω σε αυτο το ποστ αν υπαρχει μια φωτο απο το πτυχειο ..γιατι μου την ειπατε τωρα...



Δυστυχώς η περισσότερη με το πτυχίο δεν ξέρουν τίποτα. Και αυτή που απλός τους αρέσει  ξέρουν πολύ περισσότερο. Και σε πιστεύω πως απλός βαριόσουνα :Thumbdown:  γιατί έχοτας μονο του google για να μάθεις τι είναι ο νομος του Om και ένα κομπιουτεράκι τον Windows και σε 5 λεπτά θα το είχες λέσι το πρόβλημα. Αλλα απλός βαριόσουνα να το κανεις. Πιο εύκολο ήταν να γράψεις στο φόρουμ για να το κάνουν η άλλη και εσύ χαρούμενος να πας την άσκηση στην ξανθιά καθηγήτρια σου. Αλλα αν τελειώσεις την σχολη, και αν σε πάρουνσε καμια δουλειά, τότε από ποιον θα ζητάς βοήθεια για να σου υπολογίσουν τα ρεύματα σε κύκλωμα με τέσσερις αντιστάσεις :Cursing: ; Σίγουρα αν το μάθει το αφεντικό σου θα πάρεις τον μπούλο την ίδια μέρα :Bye: .

----------


## kostas91

οκ θα στο εχω ετοιμο οταν παω σπιτι τωρα ειμαι στη σχολη!

----------


## 167vasgio

> Κώστα, για να δούμε τώρα αν έμαθες να ψαρεύεις...
> Αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορείς να βρεις τί ισοδύναμη αντίσταση έχει?
> Αν το βρεις σωστά, θα έχεις ακόμη μία απάντηση δώρο 
> Αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις, πες μας πού κολλάς να σε ξεκολλήσουμε.



πολύ ωραίος!!!

----------


## kostas91

αν στο λυσω τι χανεις?

----------


## lordi

> αν στο λυσω τι χανεις?



Για να ρωτάς μάλλον το έχεις ήδη λύσει! Τίποτα δεν χάνει! Εσύ θα κερδίσεις "εμπειρία"!

----------


## dbsjro

> αν στο λυσω τι χανεις?



Σιγα μην χασει κιολας δν φτανει που σε βοηθησαν τοσο
θα βγεις κ απο πανω

----------


## tzitzikas

> Κώστα, για να δούμε τώρα αν έμαθες να ψαρεύεις...
> Αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορείς να βρεις τί ισοδύναμη αντίσταση έχει?
> Αν το βρεις σωστά, θα έχεις ακόμη μία απάντηση δώρο 
> Αν δεν μπορείς να το βρεις, πες μας πού κολλάς να σε ξεκολλήσουμε.



του εβαλες δυσκολα..... :Cool:

----------


## ta03

Εγω ηδη την υπολογισα την αντισταση!Και ειμαι και φυσικος.

----------


## KOKAR

> αν στο λυσω τι χανεις?



γράφτηκες και σε άλλο φόρουμ και στο λύσανε ???

Υ.Γ
προσοχή στα μαστορια και τα  τηλε-μαστορια !!!

----------


## kostas91

etsi apla to eipa...efkolo eine de to elisa akomi..

----------


## lordi

> etsi apla to eipa...efkolo *eine* de to *elisa* akomi..



einai
elysa

Εγώ θα κάνω τον ορθογράφο στο παρόν thread! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: !

Επίσης γράφε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες! :Tongue:

----------


## Ακρίτας

Δεν συνηθίζω να παρεμβαίνω σε παρόμοια θέματα, αλλά αν δεν είναι πλάκα είναι τραγικό!

----------


## kopla

> ε τοτε φιλε δεν αξιζες να μπεις.... απορω πως ζητανε τα τει αναβαθμιση στα επαγγελματικα δικαιωματα , αν εχουν τετοιους φοιτητες. ελεοςςςςςς



Παναγιώτη, και με όλο το θάρρος, είπες μεγάλη πατάτα.
Αν είχε ο φιλος μας παραπάνω βαθμολογία, θα έμπαινε στο ΑΕΙ που θα είχε 2-3 θεσεις (ή οσες είναι τελος πάντων) παραπάνω. Ή μηπως αν εμπαινε σε AEI θα τα ήξερε αυτά που ρωτάει ? Όσο και αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο, υπάρχουν ΤΕΙ-τζίδες με πολύ δυνατά μυαλά.
Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα...

----------


## Nemmesis

ακριβως αυτο... οσο λαθος ειναι αυτα που ρωταει λεει το παιδι αλλο τοσο ειναι και ολοι οι αλλοι που μιλανε με τετοιο τροπο... νταξει ενα ποστ το καταλαβενω να λεει ο καθενας το τι πιστευει... αλλα οχι να περιμενουμε να απαντησει ο αλλος για τον ξαναπαρουμε στο ψιλο ολοι μαζι παλι...
ενταξει το παιδι ειναι λαθος που λεει οτι βαριετε κλπ κλπ... αλλα για μενα προσωπικα το συνεχομενο ξεκατινιασμα ειναι ακομα χειροτερο... μπορουσε απλα ο καθενας να πει την γνωμη του τελος... τωρα εχουν κολησει καποιοι και λενε τα ιδια και τα ιδια λες και τους εφαγε την θεση στο τει...
μιλατε στο παιδι λες και ειναι ο μοναδικος ή η μειοψηφια στο οτι δεν ξερει να λυνει τον νομο του ohm... λες και δεν εχετε να ασχοληθειτε με τπτ ποιο σοβαρο... δεν λεω να μην τα πειτε αυτα που θελετε και μαλιστα οσο εντονα θελετε... αλλα οταν λετε τα ιδια και τα ιδια για τα λαθη ελατωματα ενος ατομου καταντατε κλαψωμ......νες και δε λεει... περιμενα μπας σε σταματισει αυτο αλλα αφορμει ψαχνετε οταν μιλησει...

----------


## lordi

> ακριβώς αυτό... όσο λάθος είναι αυτά που ρωτάει λέει το παιδί άλλο τόσο είναι και όλοι οι άλλοι που μιλάνε με τέτοιο τρόπο... ντάξει ένα ποστ το *καταλαβενω* να λέει ο καθένας το τι πιστεύει... αλλά όχι να περιμένουμε να απαντήσει ο άλλος για τον ξαναπαρουμε στο ψιλό όλοι μαζί πάλι...
> εντάξει το παιδί είναι λάθος που λέει οτι *βαριετε* κλπ κλπ... αλλά για μένα προσωπικά το συνεχόμενο ξεκατίνιασμα είναι ακόμα χειρότερο... μπορούσε απλά ο καθένας να πει την γνώμη του τέλος... τώρα έχουν *κολησει* κάποιοι και λένε τα ίδια και τα ίδια λες και τους έφαγε την θέση στο ΤΕΙ...
> μιλάτε στο παιδί λες και είναι ο μοναδικός ή η μειοψηφία στο οτι δεν ξέρει να λύνει τον νόμο του ohm... λες και δεν έχετε να ασχοληθείτε με τπτ ποιο σοβαρό... δεν λέω να μην τα πείτε αυτά που θέλετε και μάλιστα όσο έντονα θέλετε... αλλά όταν λέτε τα ίδια και τα ίδια για τα λάθη *ελατώματα* ενός ατόμου καταντάτε κλαψωμ......νες και δε λέει... περίμενα μπας σε *σταματισει* αυτό αλλά *αφορμει* ψάχνετε όταν μιλήσει...



Ορθογράφος επι το έργον! :Tongue2: !

Εγώ είμαι εδώ για να διατηρώ μια ευθυμία στο παρόν thread για να μην έχουμε τσακωμούς! :Tongue:

----------


## kopla

και συνεχίζω τη σκέψη μου
Οπότε αν τυχόν εμπαινε σε ΑΕΙ τότε θα επρεπε να καναμε κινήσεις για υποβιβασμό των δικών σας πτυχίων (ΑΕΙ).
Ή μήπως τώρα δεν συμφέρει ? :Wink:

----------


## moutoulos

Μήπως δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχιστεί το παρών ??

----------


## kopla

Μα γιατί το λες αυτό Γρηγόρη  :Lol:

----------


## kostas91

> Μα γιατί το λες αυτό Γρηγόρη



 δεν τον συμφαιρει... :Tongue2:

----------


## tzitzikas

> Παναγιώτη, και με όλο το θάρρος, είπες μεγάλη πατάτα.
> Αν είχε ο φιλος μας παραπάνω βαθμολογία, θα έμπαινε στο ΑΕΙ που θα είχε 2-3 θεσεις (ή οσες είναι τελος πάντων) παραπάνω. Ή μηπως αν εμπαινε σε AEI θα τα ήξερε αυτά που ρωτάει ? Όσο και αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο, υπάρχουν ΤΕΙ-τζίδες με πολύ δυνατά μυαλά.
> Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα...



απο επαλ δε νομιζω να μπαινεις πολυτεχνειο απο οσο ξερω.
ασε που και να περναγε ουτε την γραμμικη αλεβρα δε θα περνουσε  :Brick wall: 
φυσικα και δεν ισωπεδωνω τα παντα. ειχα συμφοιτητες απο τει με κατατακτηριες που καποιοι απο αυτους ηταν πολοι καλοι φοιτητες.

nemmesis, οταν ρωταει καποιος δεν ειναι κακο. αν και θεωρω αδιανοητο καποιος που εχει μπει τει ηλεκτρονικης! να ρωταει κατι τετοιο. απο κει και περα οταν ειπε οτι απλα βαριομουν να την λυσει, ε το ηθελε το δουλεμα

----------


## xifis

ρε παιδια ρε παιδια,μου φαινεται οτι μιλατε λες κ εισαστε απο αλλο πλανητη.η μαλλον λες κ ακουω κανενα παππου,θειο κλπ...ποσους εχετε δει φοιτητες να παιρνουν πτυχιο τει,δε σου μιλαω για τεε επαλ νεοπαλ κλπ,να εχουν περασει μαθηματα δυσκολα,κ να μη ξερουν τα βασικα,η να μη ξερουν τη λυση σε ενα απλο απλο προβλημα?σας κανει εντυπωση?δεν ξερετε το καθεστως σε τει πανεπιστημια κλπ?γιατι σας κανει εντυπωση?

----------


## Nemmesis

lordi σου βαζω δουλεια επειδη βλεπω δεν εχεις κατι καλητερο να κανεις...
εγο δεν ειπα οτι αυτο που ροτησε ο φιλος ηταν ωκ και κακως δοσατε αυτες τις απαντησεις... αλλα λεο οτι οσο λαθος ηταν ο νεως μας φιλος αλλο τοσο ειναι και αυτοι που προσπαθουν να το παιξουν εξυπνοι λεγοντας εξυπναδες και διαφορα ξανα και ξανα.. με αποτελεσμα να χανουν το δικιο τους απλα και μονο για αυτο τον λογο... εγω δεν κρινω ουτε το συστημα ουτε τον φιλο που περασε.. κρινω μονο αυτην την συμπεριφορα που συνεχειζετε σαν μορα να κοροιδευετε τον καινουργιο... ενταξη βγηκατε ειπατε την γνομη σας (στην οποια ειμαι και εγω συμφωνος ) αλλα μεχρη εκει μιν το ξεκατινιαζετε ξανα και ξανα... ειναι ξεφτιλα να το σηνεχιζετε απλα και μονο επειδη το ατομο που κατινιαζετε δεν το περνει στα σοβαρα...

ΑΦΗΑΙΡΩΜΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΩΝ ΦΟΙΛΩ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΝ LORDI!!!!

----------


## kostas91

> lordi σου βαζω δουλεια επειδη βλεπω δεν εχεις κατι καλητερο να κανεις...
> εγο δεν ειπα οτι αυτο που ροτησε ο φιλος ηταν ωκ και κακως δοσατε αυτες τις απαντησεις... αλλα λεο οτι οσο λαθος ηταν ο νεως μας φιλος αλλο τοσο ειναι και αυτοι που προσπαθουν να το παιξουν εξυπνοι λεγοντας εξυπναδες και διαφορα ξανα και ξανα.. με αποτελεσμα να χανουν το δικιο τους απλα και μονο για αυτο τον λογο... εγω δεν κρινω ουτε το συστημα ουτε τον φιλο που περασε.. κρινω μονο αυτην την συμπεριφορα που συνεχειζετε σαν μορα να κοροιδευετε τον καινουργιο... ενταξη βγηκατε ειπατε την γνομη σας (στην οποια ειμαι και εγω συμφωνος ) αλλα μεχρη εκει μιν το ξεκατινιαζετε ξανα και ξανα... ειναι ξεφτιλα να το σηνεχιζετε απλα και μονο επειδη το ατομο που κατινιαζετε δεν το περνει στα σοβαρα...
> 
> ΑΦΗΑΙΡΩΜΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΩΝ ΦΟΙΛΩ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΝ LORDI!!!!



Φιλε μου..συμφωνο απολυτα μαζι σου...
Επισεις με ολα αυτα που υποθηκαν εδω σε αυτο το ποστ..με εφεραν σε δυσκολη θεση ολοι αυτοι π λεγαν επαλ και ενα σωρο μ******ς για αυτους που μπαινουν απο τεχνικο...το οτι εγω εχω προσοπικα προβλημα στα μαθηματικα ο λογος ειναι..οτι το συγκεκριμενο σχολειο που πηγαινα..ειναι το μεγαλυτερο μπουρ***ο στη θεσσαλονικη..οσοι ειναι απο σαλονικα..και μενουν
σταυρουπολη θα το ξερουν..και φυσικα και οι γυρο περιοχες..
Στην ταξη γινοταν Ο χαμος.. δεν θελω τωρα να κατσω να αναφερω περιστατικα..οπου και πολλες φορες ο ιδιος ο καθηγητης αποχορουσε απο την αιθουσα απο την αγανακτηση..και δευτερων ..δεν μπορουσα να επιβαρινω τους γονεις μου με φροντηστηρια και για να τελειωνουμε με το ολο θεμα..θα κανω εκεινο το κυκλωμα που ειπε ο φιλος μας..δεν πιστευω να με παρει παραπανω απο ενα 10  :Closedeyes:

----------


## costas81

...όπα παιδιά......μόλις τώρα είδα το Post...δεν είχε πέσει στην αντίληψή μου τόσο καιρό....η αλήθεια είναι ότι τέτοιες ασκήσεις τις λύναμε στην Β' λυκείου (Γενικό λύκειο).....ευτυχώς είμαι 29 και πρόλαβα το παλιό σύστημα εισαγωγής στα παν/μια με τα 4 μαθήματα....τότε τα παιδιά που έδιναν και περνούσαν σε σχολές ΑΕΙ είχαμε μαμώ τα επίπεδα....γιατί διαβάζαμε 3 μαθήματα επί 2 χρόνια τουλάχιστον χωρις διακοπές...και λέω 3 μαθήματα γιατί η έκθεση δεν πιάνεται....λοιπόν αυτό που δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ είναι όταν ήμουν μετ/κος φοιτητής δούλευα σαν βοηθός σε εργαστήριο σεισμολογίας 2ου έτους....καθώς τα παιδιά έλυναν μια άσκηση, μια κοπέλα που είχε μπει στο παν/μιο με το νέο σύστημα εξετάσεων, με φωνάζει και με ρωτάει με σοβαρό ύφος πως θα μετατρέψουμε το σύνθετο κλάσμα σε απλό....στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι μου έκανε πλάκα ή ότι ήθελε να μου πιάσει κουβέντα επειδή έχω ωραία μάτια....αλλά δυστυχώς το εννοούσε...δεν ήξερε πως το μετατρέπουμε σε απλό.......τι θέλω να πω...???...ότι το παιδί δεν φέρει τη μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη για τις ελλείψεις που έχει στην ηλεκτρονική....το σύστημα εισαγωγής και η εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα έχουν πάρει την κάτω βόλτα....και το χειρότερο, δεν βλέπω φως στο τούνελ.....με λίγα λόγια πάμε κατά διαόλου.....

----------


## Thansavv

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι σχετικό με αυτά που λέει ο kostas91 .
Το ότι το σχολείο είναι μπ....λο όπως λέει, ευθύνεται το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, οι καθηγητές, οι μαθητές που το κάνουνε μπ.....λο, ή οι μαθητές οι οποίοι διαφωνούν με αυτούς που το κάνουνε μπ...λο  αλλά δεν αντιδρούν?
Είναι βέβαια εκτός του αρχικού θέματος αλλά θα ήθελα την άποψή σας....

----------


## lordi

> lordi σου βαζω δουλεια επειδη βλεπω δεν εχεις κατι καλητερο να κανεις...
> εγο δεν ειπα οτι αυτο που ροτησε ο φιλος ηταν ωκ και κακως δοσατε αυτες τις απαντησεις... αλλα λεο οτι οσο λαθος ηταν ο νεως μας φιλος αλλο τοσο ειναι και αυτοι που προσπαθουν να το παιξουν εξυπνοι λεγοντας εξυπναδες και διαφορα ξανα και ξανα.. με αποτελεσμα να χανουν το δικιο τους απλα και μονο για αυτο τον λογο... εγω δεν κρινω ουτε το συστημα ουτε τον φιλο που περασε.. κρινω μονο αυτην την συμπεριφορα που συνεχειζετε σαν μορα να κοροιδευετε τον καινουργιο... ενταξη βγηκατε ειπατε την γνομη σας (στην οποια ειμαι και εγω συμφωνος ) αλλα μεχρη εκει μιν το ξεκατινιαζετε ξανα και ξανα... ειναι ξεφτιλα να το σηνεχιζετε απλα και μονο επειδη το ατομο που κατινιαζετε δεν το περνει στα σοβαρα...
> 
> ΑΦΗΑΙΡΩΜΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΩΝ ΦΟΙΛΩ ΜΟΥ ΤΩΝ LORDI!!!!



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## kostas91

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι σχετικό με αυτά που λέει ο kostas91 .
> Το ότι το σχολείο είναι μπ....λο όπως λέει, ευθύνεται το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, οι καθηγητές, οι μαθητές που το κάνουνε μπ.....λο, ή οι μαθητές οι οποίοι διαφωνούν με αυτούς που το κάνουνε μπ...λο  αλλά δεν αντιδρούν?
> Είναι βέβαια εκτός του αρχικού θέματος αλλά θα ήθελα την άποψή σας....



κοιταξε..οι μαθητες δεν πανε να εινε απο την ζουνγλα αγριανθρωποι..
αν το σχολειο ειναι μπορδελο θα τους κρατουσε ..αν ειταν σοβαρο...αργα η γρηγορα θα επερναν το μπουλο..
δεν γινετε τετοιο πραμα..και θα συμφωνησω και με το ποιο κατω ..που γραφει οτι τα σχολεια ..γενικος η παιδεια εδω σε αυτο το Κρατος-Μπουδελο
γινεται οτι νανε..και γενικος οχι μονο η παιδεια..
Ξυπνηστε ...δε μας θελουν εξυπνους σε αυτη την χωρα ..γιαυτο μας κανουν ετσι στην παιδει..αλοστε ..βλεπετε τα παιδια..απο τα μικροτερα εως τα μεγαλα..ειναι ολα μες της παπαρες...με τοσα που υπαρχουν γυρω τους ..το σχολειο δεν ειναι κατι το ενδιαφερον για αυτα..
Δεν παει αλλο παιδια..χιλιες φορες να ειχα γενηθει καμια 20 χρονια πριν ...σε κανενα αλλο κρατος ..παρα εδω μεσα
Το μονο καλο πραμα σε αυτη την χωρα ..πιστευω πως θα συμφωνησετε μαζι μου..ειναι η διασκεδαση τα ξενυχτια..αυτα ...τιποτα αλλο!

----------


## Nemmesis

> κοιταξε..οι μαθητες δεν πανε να εινε απο την ζουνγλα αγριανθρωποι..
> αν το σχολειο ειναι μπορδελο θα τους κρατουσε ..αν ειταν σοβαρο...αργα η γρηγορα θα επερναν το μπουλο..
> δεν γινετε τετοιο πραμα..και θα συμφωνησω και με το ποιο κατω ..που γραφει οτι τα σχολεια ..γενικος η παιδεια εδω σε αυτο το Κρατος-Μπουδελο
> γινεται οτι νανε..και γενικος οχι μονο η παιδεια..
> Ξυπνηστε ...δε μας θελουν εξυπνους σε αυτη την χωρα ..γιαυτο μας κανουν ετσι στην παιδει..αλοστε ..βλεπετε τα παιδια..απο τα μικροτερα εως τα μεγαλα..ειναι ολα μες της παπαρες...με τοσα που υπαρχουν γυρω τους ..το σχολειο δεν ειναι κατι το ενδιαφερον για αυτα..
> Δεν παει αλλο παιδια..χιλιες φορες να ειχα γενηθει καμια 20 χρονια πριν ...σε κανενα αλλο κρατος ..παρα εδω μεσα
> Το μονο καλο πραμα σε αυτη την χωρα ..πιστευω πως θα συμφωνησετε μαζι μου..ειναι η διασκεδαση τα ξενυχτια..αυτα ...τιποτα αλλο!



κοιτα το πας αλλου το θεμα... βεβαιος εχεις δικιο σε αυτο που λες αλλα και εναν νομο του ohm που δεν ξερεις δεν σου φταιει μονο το συστημα

----------


## Pefres

*http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46025
μηνυμα του  staaronis3* 
"Πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι σε ΕΠΑ.Λ. πάνε οι "κακοί μαθητές", οι "χαζοί". Κι όμως κάνουν λάθος. Οι μαθητές των ΕΠΑ.Λ., σε ένα μέρος τους είναι μαθητές που στο γυμνάσιο πάντα ήταν από τους χειρότερους, ενώ περνούσαν τις τάξεις με το ζόρι, όπως πχ και εγώ. Στο ΕΠΑ.Λ. μπορεί να είναι από τους καλύτερους. Και αυτό όχι επειδή οι καθηγητές "βάζουν εύκολα θέματα", απλά επειδή κάνουν αυτό που αγαπάνε και τους αρέσει."
-----------------------------------------------------------------

κακος μαθητης για μενα δεν ειναι αυτος που δεν ξερει
αλλα αυτος που δεν αφηνει τους αλλους να μαθουν
τελειωσα την πρωτη ταξη του λυκειου στο γενικο
αλλα φετος πηγα σε επαλ(ηλεκτρονικος ηθελα, αλλα πηγα στους ηλεκτρολογους επειδη δεν εγινε τμημα)
τετοιοι κακοι μαθητες υπαρχουν και στα δυο λυκεια
στην ταξη που ειμαι (ειδικοτητα) ζητημα ειναι αν οι 6 απο τους 18
θα βγουν καλοι τεχνιτες
αλλα υπαρχει η αγαπη προς το αντικειμενο ,
πραγμα που στο γενικο δεν το ειδα ενα χρονο τωρα.................

ΥΓ
και αλλο ενα πραγμα δεν μου αρεσει
που κατηγορουν καποιοι το τελ-τεε-επαλ οτι δεν προσφερει -και καλα- ουσιαστικη γνωση
σε ανορθογραφα μηνυματα........
τουλαχιστον δημοτικο πηγαμε ολοι μας.....

----------

